# 60 litre aquarium



## IzzyTwig

My friend is giving me her old 60litre tank (providing it hasn't cracked whilst stored) it was previously used for marine fish but I want want to turn it to fresh water tropical after a good clean.

I'm hoping to get a male Siamese fighting fish, some neons (6 or 7) and a couple of African dwarf frogs. Would this mix work? 
Also my partner would like a couple of bronze corydoras. I've read conflicting information about how many you should keep, is it alright to keep just 2 or do you need more? I know we won't have the space for any more than about two or three going by the 1cm of of fish per litre rule so it might not be even worth considering them.

Any advice I'd be very grateful for. It'll be a while before I get my tank so I have plenty of time to research.


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

Hi, Its tricky finding suitable tank mates for Siamese fighters as they are very individual in their behaviour. Never keep these fish with other species that look similar to themselves or they will be attacked. I have only ever kept them with a large group of females. With the frogs make sure the tank isnt too deep as they are not the best swimmers and have to come to the surface for air.


----------



## ameliajane

The best rule to follow is based on the water surface area, rather than the volume of water. It is at the water surface that oxygen exchange takes place and it is this that limits the number of fish. Mulitply the length of the tank by the width (in inches) and then divide by 12 to give the inches of fish that can be kept. This is only a very basic rule as there are many other factors involved.

Siamese Fighters and Neons should be OK. I have kept Siamese Fighters with quite a variety of other fish including neons and so far never had any problems but it is a bit of a risk as a few of them are extremely aggressive. Ideally have a back up plan - somewhere else you can move the Siamese too if he turns out to be too aggressive.

The other problem is that Neons (and Corydoras) do best in a well matured tank and so ought to be added last, some weeks after other fish. However, in this instance, this would increase the chances of the Siamese attacking them as by then he will have established the tank as his own territory. So i would add them first. Just make sure the filter is fully cycled before adding any fish.

Corydoras really should be kept in larger groups than just 3 and Bronze grow quite large. Panda Corydoras are small and suit a 60L tank but with frogs too i suspect you would be over stocked. I think it would have to be the frogs _or_ the corydoras.

Can't comment on the general suitability of frogs as i've no experience at all of those.

Good luck!


----------

